# What to do in Manchester of an evening?



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm off to Manchester for the rest of the week. Are there any pubs/bars/restaurants in the centre where I could go for a drink and something to eat while reading my book without blokes thinking I'm on the pull?

Thank you for any tips - even if it's just to stay in my hotel room


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 3, 2006)

Stay in your hotel room, the North is extremly dangerous, full of guns and more asbos than you can shake a black and white stick at (everything's in black and white too btw). Only go outside to the toilet, we don't have them indoors here. 


Of course that's only one view, I think the Peveril of the Peak is quite a nice place and quite quiet really, Manchester Central Library apparently does paninis in the basement which is good as it's right in the centre.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Stay in your hotel room, the North is extremly dangerous, full of guns and more asbos than you can shake a black and white stick at (everything's in black and white too btw). Only go outside to the toilet, we don't have them indoors here.



See - it's that Northern wit that I love so much 



> Of course that's only one view, I think the Peveril of the Peak is quite a nice place and quite quiet really, Manchester Central Library apparently does paninis in the basement which is good as it's right in the centre.



Thank you  I just don't want to wander into a pub, order some food and then realise it's full of tossers. Is the library open in the evenings? You can't smoke in there though I bet


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> See - it's that Northern wit that I love so much
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I just don't want to wander into a pub, order some food and then realise it's full of tossers. Is the library open in the evenings? You can't smoke in there though I bet



well, I try my best, northern wit is not like southern wit, our wit has grit*  

Peveril is definitely not full of tossers although I'm not sure about the food. Smoking in the library would probably lead to execution or a serious ticking off, though it would be fun to try and time how long it takes for an official to run over. 

There are some nice pubs in Exchange Square near the Triangle and Selfridges but one is definitely non-smoking. 

* and blood, soil and tears, and coal.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 3, 2006)

The Shakespear just off market street is a nice pub (as opposed to bar).

The landlady is wonderful and the food is basic but very nice.


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2006)

I've read books in most of the pubs in Manchester without any bother.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 5, 2006)

You could try the Gay Village, that's where I go for a read and no-one ever tries to pick me up.  

(whatanenormouslie)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the fact one is rading a book put's some people off trying to pull you/talk to you/interfere generally with you.

I'd sit in the Britons Protection, Peveril of the Peak, The Knott or the VIP Adult Cinema on Oxford Rd to read personally.



p.s. cinema requires  £1 membership


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2006)

Thomas' Chop House on Cross Street is quite nice, bar stools/standing up front and dining tables to the rear.  The food in there is actually really good too.  

I'd second the Peveril of the Peak, the Briton's Protection (both are round the back of the Bridgewater Hall), the Briton's Protection has a v. nice selection of malt whiskeys 

The Olde Worlde looking pubs around Exchange Square are also quite nice, although the food is more standard pub grub type stuff, not as nice as Thomas' Chop House.

The Village is okay too, though it might be a bit too lively and noisy for sitting and reading a book.

I don't rate the coffee shop downstairs in Central Library.  The few times I've been in there have coincided with a visit by a really smelly tramp who puts his really dirty hands in the cookie jar.  Soooooo unhygienic!  Bleurgh!  

Duke's 92 down by Deansgate Locks used to be quite okay for lunch, they do a platter of lovely bread and cheeses and/or pates, they have a huge selection and it's quite good value, they do other food as well.

Bon appetit et chin chin!


----------

